# Denver's Post D



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

I don't get to watch many Denver games while I'm at school (any time they play the Knicks or are on national TV basically), so I'm having a blast tonight with this one. One thing that's stuck out to me so far is Birdman's defense. Not just camping for weakside blocks (yes, that's a shot at Camby), but challenging everything his own man is putting up as well. Most people remember Nene doing a nice job on Duncan in the playoffs, but Andersen's post defense has looked great, too. Doesn't give up ground, and keeps just a little space between himself and the shooter when he goes up, so the refs don't have a chance to screw up the call. You never hear much about guys who play great post defense, since there isn't really a stat for it, so I just thought I'd give some props where they're due. That and I'm getting giddy waiting for the playoffs.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Nice! Denver hasn't been as vulnerable in the paint as I feared going into this season, and I'm realizing Birdman is a big part of it. He's nearly replaced what Camby gave us as a shotblocker, but the man defense inside is much better thanks to the combination of him and Nene.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Don't want to jinx anything, but Boozer and Okur are a combined 2 of 16. Millsap on the other hand, is killing us, though. Nene challenges everything, I'm impressed that he doesn't pick up more fouls.


----------

